# Eating before bed



## Jonnyboy20 (May 1, 2012)

I'm trying to loose bf which I've got plenty lol I keep seeing people saying they eat this or that before going to bed. Id just like to know what's the advantages of eating before bed and what's the best things to eat.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

i eat cottage cheese before bed as its casein proteins so slow release small amount of fat and hardly any carbs

thats what i found with abit of research and from others who body build


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello there. The best thing IMO before bed is quark. Low fat, low carb, high protien, ideal supper, and also tastes pretty darn tasty, mixed with either protein powder or MP flavour drops. :thumb: Cant beat it! Just had mine and now its time for some zzzzz's!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

just had my cottage cheese (with pineapple), now I am off to bed. Gym was brutal tonight ;-D


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

For losing weight there are no advantages, in fact try not to eat anywhere near bed time

For bulking yes, eat before bed but be careful you get it right or you will gain too much fat


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Hello there. The best thing IMO before bed is quark. Low fat, low carb, high protien, ideal supper, and also tastes pretty darn tasty, mixed with either protein powder or MP flavour drops. :thumb: Cant beat it! Just had mine and now its time for some zzzzz's!


Do you work for quark? :lol:


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

pinapple is also good as it cuts fat


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Do you work for quark? :lol:


Lol, you're not the first person to ask me that suprisingly! Not yet but I should get a deal whereas I work on commision!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Lol, you're not the first person to ask me that suprisingly! Not yet but I should get a deal whereas I work on commision!


Would you say you are a slave to the quark?

:lol:


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

havent seen a post from you that doesnt mention quark yet so been and bought some today  will be trying it tomorow


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i need to try quark read about it on here too much latley


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Would you say you are a slave to the quark?
> 
> :lol:


I am indeed, and I love it! :thumb:



shoulders said:


> havent seen a post from you that doesnt mention quark yet so been and bought some today  will be trying it tomorow


Woo hoo! Another quark convert I think!? Enjoy! And there might be the odd post without a mention of quark, but soon followed by loads of quark talk.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I have 150 g of quark mixed with a little water and half a scoop of strawberry protien to flavour it . It's delicouse taste like angle delight works out around 20g pro 16 of tha5 slow releasing casein from quark and about 8g of carbs


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

you lot are so funny :lol:

i just ate 100g of pasta and 200g of chicken. Im off to bed now. That can slowly digest whilst i sleep repairing my muscles from a big workout today. I wont gain any fat from this. Granted im using decent gear though, so not sure if applies to the op.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Lol, you're not the first person to ask me that suprisingly! Not yet but I should get a deal whereas I work on commision!


I think theres deffinetly a sponsorship deal lurking somewhere


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

usually have some whey, peanut butter and a load of milk


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

synthasize said:


> usually have some whey, peanut butter and a load of milk


exactly what im going to have in 20 mins


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Actually while we are on the subject of quark. What the hell is it? Hope it dosen't smell like cottage cheese though


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> Actually while we are on the subject of quark. What the hell is it? Hope it dosen't smell like cottage cheese though


Low fat, high protein soft cheese. I liken the taste to Greek yoghurt tbh!! X x


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Lots of people mentioning Quark always wondered what is the difference between Quark and cottage cheese? I always thought they were pretty much the same thing.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ive never read about quark so much in one day.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Hello there. The best thing IMO before bed is quark. Low fat, low carb, high protien, ideal supper, and also tastes pretty darn tasty, mixed with either protein powder or MP flavour drops. :thumb: Cant beat it! Just had mine and now its time for some zzzzz's!


Ooh that sounds nice I've only ever had it mixed with honey once before! What sort of ratios for a good flavour, I can mix it with the berry whey or even the white choc and coconut I picked up from bodypower yesterday, very yummmm. Tomorrow nights supper sorted!


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> in fact try not to eat anywhere near bed time


Whats the reason for this then?

For the record, it doesnt matter what time of the day you eat.

Eat everything before bed if you want, Calories don't suddenly become denser when you go to sleep.

The only thing denser is this dont eat before bed mentality.

Have a look into fasted cardio, intermittent fasting, ECA stacks and HIIT if you want to lose Bodyfat.

And remember, you will only lose weight when in a calorie deficit.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Hello there. The best thing IMO before bed is quark. Low fat, low carb, high protien, ideal supper, and also tastes pretty darn tasty, mixed with either protein powder or MP flavour drops. :thumb: Cant beat it! Just had mine and now its time for some zzzzz's!


she's off again!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

It doesnt matter when you eat, I personally eat all my 'cheats' at night, cause one like I said it doesnt matter when and 2 because Ill want more and sleep stops me doiing that


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

i was under the impresion that because you are asleep (ie lying pretty still doing nothing) that less before bed was better if you were moving about "alot" i could understand when you say it doesnt matter ??

but i suppose your body will only take what i wants fom the food anyway??


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> Re: Eating before bed
> 
> i was under the impresion that because you are asleep (ie lying pretty still doing nothing) that less before bed was better if you were moving about "alot" i could understand when you say it doesnt matter ??


Calories don't become denser when your body goes to sleep.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

didnt say they did just the fact that your not very active so not so much burning off f the calories??


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Last night I had a chocolate spread sandwich as I was getting into bed. Proper hit the spot.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> Last night I had a chocolate spread sandwich as I was getting into bed. Proper hit the spot.


So today you are fat?

Honestly. People don't half over think things.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

300g of egg white about an hour before bed for me, well gonna start having this.

Dont eat cottage cheese if trying to lose body fat as the carbs could hinder your progress IMO.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

shoulders said:


> didnt say they did just the fact that your not very active so not so much burning off f the calories??


You think your body doesnt burn calories everyday by itself?


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> Dont eat cottage cheese if trying to lose body fat as the carbs could hinder your progress IMO.


Right and make sure not to drink tea or coffee anymore as the carbs in the milk could also turn you blind and make your Knob fall off.

Thats it, Im done, Im leaving the site again.

I cant be ****d sifting through the 4million posts of utter garbage to get to a post that actually means something.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow chill out mate, I said it could hinder your progress, it all depends on each individual. If someone if carb sensative, there is a chance the carbs in the cottage cheese could get stored as fat.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Hello there. The best thing IMO before bed is quark. Low fat, low carb, high protien, ideal supper, and also tastes pretty darn tasty, mixed with either protein powder or MP flavour drops. :thumb: Cant beat it! Just had mine and now its time for some zzzzz's!


LOL. not the bloody Q word again!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Malibu said:


> You think your body doesnt burn calories everyday by itself?


please read my post again

it clearly says *not as much *calorie burning


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Hello there. The best thing IMO before bed is quark. Low fat, low carb, high protien, ideal supper, and also tastes pretty darn tasty, mixed with either protein powder or MP flavour drops. :thumb: Cant beat it! Just had mine and now its time for some zzzzz's!


just tried some quark with 3rd meal (couldnt wait until tonight  ) mmmmmmm no not for me maybe try with a flovouring of some sort later (as ive bought 6 tubs of it :lol: )


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

It tastes really good with protein powder mixed in, i have it with Myofusion and I love it. No way i could eat a pot of it on its own, far too bitter.


----------



## Jonnyboy20 (May 1, 2012)

Big response here lol thanks all. I usually have my dinner round 6-8 depending on work and training

I usually wouldn't eat anything from then till the next morning so that's why I was wondering am I better eating something before bedtime. I'm not looking to put on weight.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

RiZzah said:


> Right and make sure not to drink tea or coffee anymore as the carbs in the milk could also turn you blind and make your Knob fall off.
> 
> Thats it, Im done, Im leaving the site again.
> 
> I cant be ****d sifting through the 4million posts of utter garbage to get to a post that actually means something.


Proper funny  love it.....


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

shoulders said:


> just tried some quark with 3rd meal (couldnt wait until tonight  ) mmmmmmm no not for me maybe try with a flovouring of some sort later (as ive bought 6 tubs of it :lol: )


Down the quark on it's own or with some walnuts/whey mixed in. Get it in you...for the price, it packs a decent amount of good quality protein and is low in carbs/zero fat


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

sorted now mixed it with 0% fat activia yougurt


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> I think theres deffinetly a sponsorship deal lurking somewhere


Ha ha, you see what Im like now, if I was sponsored by quark I would be worse than scatman on speed, would be banned from here within a day I reckon!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Hello there. The best thing IMO before bed is quark. Low fat, low carb, high protien, ideal supper, and also tastes pretty darn tasty, mixed with either protein powder or MP flavour drops. :thumb: Cant beat it! Just had mine and now its time for some zzzzz's!


Dont you recommend quark for everything though keeks? anytime of day?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Dont you recommend quark for everything though keeks? anytime of day?


I most certainly do, its so versatile, ideal snack for any time of the day, with anything mixed in and so on and so on.......

Im like a broken record arent I!?!?


----------

